# Music for a play



## matthewbaker83 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I'm new to the forum and I'm an actor/director planning on producing 'The Crucible' by Arthur Miller. I find music to be a very important factor in any production and this time I'm leaning towards cello and/or violin sonatas for the scene changes and what not.

I love classical music but my knowledge is limited and have been searching for a few days now, but can't seem to find anything that fits.

Any suggestions?!

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Ah what a fantastic play!

May I suggest this for the end when they get hung up? starts at 2'.50"


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Sounds like some minor key Baroque music would fit in well.


----------

